# Ultor



## Trithor (Dec 15, 2013)

Paph Ultor (sanderianum x lawrenceanum)
A favourite of mine, I find the red tone appealing and cheerful near and around Christmas, sort of festive!


----------



## reivilos (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice Christmas tree.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice, I like the red tones too. The colors are very nice.


----------



## fibre (Dec 15, 2013)

WOW! What a red!


----------



## phraggy (Dec 15, 2013)

In one word---BEAUTIFUL!!!

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2013)

Cool. Is that the same plant's foliage in the back?


----------



## Trithor (Dec 15, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Cool. Is that the same plant's foliage in the back?



Yes, it has a very distinctive pale mottled foliage.


----------



## AdamD (Dec 15, 2013)

That is something special. I'm sure the whole plant is very beautiful in bloom with the contrasting foliage. Well grown and flowered.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 15, 2013)

Interesting, nice colors!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 15, 2013)

Very dramatic and wonderful color. That would definitely be a keeper in my collection.

I've never grown one of the barbata x multifloral types, but around here, people seem to have a hard time blooming them, especially the ones with roth or sandy as the parent. So I don't get to see them very often.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 15, 2013)

That's breathtaking! Great job! I heard those plays are hard to flower!


----------



## emydura (Dec 15, 2013)

Stunning Gary. I have one of these but am finding it to be a slow grower.


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 15, 2013)

Very impressive! Particularly the red colored staminode which is not common.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 15, 2013)

That is awesome! Love the red


----------



## chris20 (Dec 15, 2013)

I love it, too!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 15, 2013)

very colourful and very well flowered.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 15, 2013)

Love it! :clap::drool:


----------



## abax (Dec 15, 2013)

Outstanding, Gary. Red, green, white...what more could you ask for
Xmas. Well, maybe a bag full of money.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 15, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW! Love it... Send me a piece


----------



## Trithor (Dec 16, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> WOW! Love it... Send me a piece



Ben and Michael are staying with us next year for WOC, perhaps I can send a piece back for you with them?


----------



## GuRu (Dec 16, 2013)

This is one of these stunning sanderianum hybrids - very impressive.


----------



## paworsport (Dec 16, 2013)

very nice red and shape !!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 16, 2013)

I have this hybrid as well, since the 90's! I have never seen it. I can't count the number of times it started into bud and blasted. Always tries in the middle of the hot summer but never make it. Every so often I see a pic like this and that is the only reason its still a round!


----------



## Trithor (Dec 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I have this hybrid as well, since the 90's! I have never seen it. I can't count the number of times it started into bud and blasted. Always tries in the middle of the hot summer but never make it. Every so often I see a pic like this and that is the only reason its still a round!



Under my conditions it grows and flowers with relative ease. Over the years I have divided and given away pieces, and it still continues with on average two spikes each year and an average of 5 blooms. I can't claim any real special cultural ability, just an easy clone.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I have this hybrid as well, since the 90's! I have never seen it. I can't count the number of times it started into bud and blasted. Always tries in the middle of the hot summer but never make it. Every so often I see a pic like this and that is the only reason its still a round!


Maybe it would like NYC Summers better! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2013)

Wouldn't have imagined it to be sooo nice!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 16, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> Wouldn't have imagined it to be sooo nice!



Me neither. Can't say I've been impressed with sandi crosses until now. Now I have to put another plant on the wishlist :smitten:

Good growing, Gary: easy clone or not.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Dec 18, 2013)

This is very nice! I love the color.


----------



## atlantis (Dec 19, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> Wouldn't have imagined it to be sooo nice!



I absolutely agree!

I never thought that P. lawrenceanum could be so good for a sanderianum.


----------

